# 26 X 2.125 Made in USA



## Eric Bidinger (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi All,
I really want to put  MADE IN USA  tires on my 1952 Schwinn DX. Schwinn doesn't sell them. Carlisle use to make them but I can't find any.  
What do you put on your old bikes if you just want to ride them???

E


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 27, 2010)

You'll have to buy tires for S-2 rims. The Chinese junk is all over E-Bay. You might be better off buying newer rims. I'm going through this with my middleweight S-7 rims. The available Kenda brand tires  are junk! I might buy a set of modern alloy ballooner rims and have a bigger choice of tires. All this stuff is Chinese anyways,might as well make it easy

Pat


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 27, 2010)

S2 rims will accept almost any balloon tire. S7 rims are a different diameter and will only accept tires with the correct bead seat diameter. 
If your bike has S2 rims then you have lots of options  www.bikeworldusa.com has some tires called Grand Tycoon that are a ripoff of the schwinn brick tread tire. They look pretty good and you won't have to kick down $200


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 27, 2010)

Mybluevw said:


> S2 rims will accept almost any balloon tire. S7 rims are a different diameter and will only accept tires with the correct bead seat diameter.
> If your bike has S2 rims then you have lots of options  www.bikeworldusa.com has some tires called Grand Tycoon that are a ripoff of the schwinn brick tread tire. They look pretty good and you won't have to kick down $200




Thanks, I thought all Schwinn rims were proprietary. Who makes the Grand Tycoons?

Pat


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 28, 2010)

I am not sure who makes the Grand Tycoons, but they live in a socialist country and eat lots of fish and rice


----------

